# Router bit set help



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

In another post I picked up my miter saw and a 7529 router I had stored at my ex bosses shed. He been storing them for about 3 years. 

In that time he purchased a set of MLCS router bits. There are 31 bits in this set. He said I could have them. Some of the bits has some rust on them. Just a little bit of rust not enough where I think it will effect the bits. 

Any kind of cleaner that will clean up the rust?


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Davisjr70 said:


> In another post I picked up my miter saw and a 7529 router I had stored at my ex bosses shed. He been storing them for about 3 years.
> 
> In that time he purchased a set of MLCS router bits. There are 31 bits in this set. He said I could have them. Some of the bits has some rust on them. Just a little bit of rust not enough where I think it will effect the bits.
> 
> Any kind of cleaner that will clean up the rust?


On the carbide part, any discoloration should come off with use. On the shanks, I use some WD-40 and a Scotchbrite Pad to remove it. Usually it works well.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Davisjr70 said:


> In another post I picked up my miter saw and a 7529 router I had stored at my ex bosses shed. He been storing them for about 3 years.
> 
> In that time he purchased a set of MLCS router bits. There are 31 bits in this set. He said I could have them. Some of the bits has some rust on them. Just a little bit of rust not enough where I think it will effect the bits.
> 
> Any kind of cleaner that will clean up the rust?


Hi William, Liquid Wrench works well, and for the carbide, clean it with wood!!! It is hard to get the carbide to rust bad enough to damage it. As Russ suggested a ScotchBrite pad, the automotive kind not the kitchen kind.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The only important thing is to get the rust off the shanks. Steel wool should take care of it.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not use rust dissolving chemicals. I posted this to another question and it applies to you, as well.

Several ways to remove rust from collets and bits. The first is white vinegar - just let soak from one to three days, if it is surface rust then it wipes away with a white rag - use white as you will see what happening. If you have more than surface rust on a collet - throw it away, this holds the bit at 25k rpm and oily collets with rust pockets will at some point let the bit slip and "Murphy's Law" says it will hit you - go to amazon, ace hardware sites and order a new one - this way you do not wonder about "if it lets go. The same solution can be used on router bits, and other ferrous (magnetic) materials.

The second way is electrolysis. go to instructables.com/id/Electrolytic-Rust-Removal-aka-Magic - follow these instructions, but what it does not say is to use the cheapest battery charger that is not self regulating, the resistance is too great and the cpu shuts it down. Then use drill rod instead of rebar as this works better as you are replacing the rust with new metal.

If your bits have bearings, remove do these in vinegar, then after a day drain the vinegar and fill with methanol, do not use rubbing alcohol ( industrial alcohol at HD or Lowes) 200 proof. slosh this around then pour off and dry on a paper towel (in the sun) and then bake in the oven after drying at 120 degrees F for several hours or blow out with compressed air. Now by hand, rotate these slowly and see if you feel any pits, toss and order a 10 pack of new bearings from VXB or other reputable source and replace.

Before doing all this with the bits make sure the bits are not pitted at the cutting carbide edge. Carbide can be sharpened, but only to the point that it changes the bits profile.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. I had some steel wool lying around so I gave that a shot. It removed the rust. Although it looks like the bit shaft is stained a little where the rust was. 

Will continue to work on them.

Update: I felt where the rust was. I do not feel any pitting. Only see the discoloration.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

William, please just ask a question in one location on the forums. As I responded in your other thread Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner is amazing stuff and inexpensive.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Davisjr70 said:


> Thanks again for all the suggestions. I had some steel wool lying around so I gave that a shot. It removed the rust. Although it looks like the bit shaft is stained a little where the rust was.
> 
> Will continue to work on them.
> 
> Update: I felt where the rust was. I do not feel any pitting. Only see the discoloration.


Don't get too carried away trying to make them shiny again. Polishing on them to get rid of the discoloration will eventually reduce the diameter of the shank which will lead to slippage.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Update: With Picture*

Here is an update to the router bit set.

Kind of hard to tell the rust on the shaft of these bits but it was the best picture I could take. You can see more on the carbide and the worst bit is the 3/8" cove bit.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwbaker said:


> Do not use rust dissolving chemicals. I posted this to another question and it applies to you, as well.
> 
> Several ways to remove rust from collets and bits. The first is white vinegar - just let soak from one to three days, if it is surface rust then it wipes away with a white rag - use white as you will see what happening. If you have more than surface rust on a collet - throw it away, this holds the bit at 25k rpm and oily collets with rust pockets will at some point let the bit slip and "Murphy's Law" says it will hit you - go to amazon, ace hardware sites and order a new one - this way you do not wonder about "if it lets go. The same solution can be used on router bits, and other ferrous (magnetic) materials.
> 
> ...


You do realize, of course, that white vinegar is an acidic rust removing chemical:yes4:

Or is it an acidic rust _*causing*_ chemical? Chemistry class has been too long ago!

If electrolysis would only replace the rust, it might be on ok idea. How many thousandths of an inch can you deposit before it affects the fit in the collet? Can you guarantee it deposit a uniform coating?

Not gonna try either on my bits!


----------

